# New composition: Pyongyang



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks always to those who have previously given me feedback on my work. In 2009 I went to North Korea and finally have gotten around to composing a piece expressing my thoughts on Pyongyang. It features piano and two violins.

Here it is: 




I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks.
Hanako


----------



## Barnicool (May 17, 2011)

I loved the music (if a little depressing) for the often emotional attachment to the pictures. The piano seemed a little busy and perhaps crowded out some nice violin lines but it is still a worthwhile composition. Did you fit the pictures to the already composed music or visa-versa?


----------



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, I composed the music first and then added pictures. I also composed the piano part first and then added the violin layers on top so that I guess has contributed to the piano sounding so busy... I do have to work more on balance.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I dug it. I agree that in places the piano sort of drowned out the violins but still pretty neat piece.


----------

